# Modular rifle design like the SCAR is an advantage



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

You're better off with a modular rifle design like the SCAR or the following Colt CM901. Modular designs give the soldier the ability to rapidly change how he can best utilize his weapon depending on his most immediate threat. In the CM901s case, he can swap out a shorter barrel that he may have used for CQB and add a longer barrel to use in a sniping/counter-sniping role. He can also change the round type as well and go to a 7.62mm instead of a 5.56mm round just by taking out two receiver pins and replacing the module for the desired calibre.
_The Colt CM901 Modular Carbine is a select-fire AR (AR-10/AR-15)-platform weapon, so it will immediately look, feel, handle, and shoot in a way that's immediately familiar to all USA military end-users, including general infantry personnel. It also benefits from the AR platform's now legendary ergonomics/usernomics._

DR Exclusive First Look!: SCAR Who? Meet the Colt Modular Carbine (CMC) Model CM901 Multi-Caliber 7.62mm NATO Battle Rifle / 5.56mm NATO Assault Rifle for U.S. Military Special Operations Forces (SOF) and General Infantry Forces (GIF). DefenseReview (DR) Reports (Photos and Video!)

Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN


----------

